# Crtical Skills - Corporate General Manager



## tichm69 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Critical Skills Visa - Corporate General Manager*

My wife is currently in South Africa on a General Work Permit. She applied for this permit in the UK. She would like to change jobs and has been advised she will need to basically get a new permit to be able to work for a new employer. Unfortunately with the new regulations this could take anything upto 6-9 months as we have been advised that the Department of Labour piece of the process can take a very long time. Most employers would not be willing to wait that long.

I have looked at the new Critical Skills List and thought that might be the quickest way out of this predicament. Does anyone know what the Corporate General Manager category actually refers to? What kind of job titles fall into this category? Is it for specific sectors? My wife is a Sales Director in the company she currently works for and will be looking for similar level roles. 

Any information would be useful to allow us to make a decision whether to stay or leave South Africa.


----------

